# Aqua RTA Question



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Calling all Aqua Owners.

Could anyone please show me what the included Clear tank section looks like? Is it the little one at the bottom of the RTA I see in pics?

I love my Russians, but after reading some reviews on the Aqua I am tempted to get one and try it out for myself. The reason for the clear tank question is that I prefer seeing the remaining level of juice in my RTA's.


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

It replaces the tank section. Like the one in this picture: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-244#post-137316


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

here you go

i could also not get to used to a full metal tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

although i dont think it comes with the package.

i had to buy mine separate


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> It replaces the tank section. Like the one in this picture: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-244#post-137316





Riaz said:


> here you go
> 
> i could also not get to used to a full metal tank
> 
> View attachment 14202



Thanks Guys, that is exactly the info I needed. I prefer the very small clear tank i have been seeing in some of the pics I googled (as it does not take away the beauty of that engraved logo). Any ideas on where to get that?


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Riaz said:


> although i dont think it comes with the package.
> 
> i had to buy mine separate



The one on VapeClub's site states it includes a clear tank. I think it might be the same as the one @Andre posted.


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks Guys, that is exactly the info I needed. I prefer the very small clear tank i have been seeing in some of the pics I googled (as it does not take away the beauty of that engraved logo). Any ideas on where to get that?


Ah, did not even know about such a small clear tank section.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, did not even know about such a small clear tank section.


Will upload a pic now.


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks Guys, that is exactly the info I needed. I prefer the very small clear tank i have been seeing in some of the pics I googled (as it does not take away the beauty of that engraved logo). Any ideas on where to get that?


I'm not sure what you refering to sir. The matal tank section is a one piece affair. I haven't seen a metal tank with a plastic window for these RTA's its either full metal or full plastic. Even the clear tanks are hard to come by seems you just get frosted ones these days.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Will upload a pic now.


when Imgur wakes up...


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> The one on VapeClub's site states it includes a clear tank. I think it might be the same as the one @Andre posted.


ok thats cool

post a pic of the tank you saw on google please


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

@Gazzacpt - see aqua in uploaded pic


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I'm not sure what you refering to sir. The matal tank section is a one piece affair. I haven't seen a metal tank with a plastic window for these RTA's its either full metal or full plastic. Even the clear tanks are hard to come by seems you just get frosted ones these days.


thats what i was thinking as well

maybe something new out there?


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Gazzacpt - see aqua in uploaded pic
> 
> Apologies for the High Res


Aqua has a full metal tank and the kayfun on the right has a clear tank section. Am I missing something?


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

the one the left- the aqua, is the one with the full metal tank

the one on the right is a kayfun


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Riaz said:


> thats what i was thinking as well
> 
> maybe something new out there?


Could be. (I secretly hoped that it would include this clear section. Looks so good with that small window)


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

The open part you see is just where the air flow is situated, and it is full on open in that picture.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Aqua has a full metal tank and the kayfun on the right has a clear tank section. Am I missing something?


Just below the Aqua Logo, looks like there is a small window. or am I seeing things?


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Could be. (I secretly hoped that it would include this clear section. Looks so good with that small window)


the full clear tank looks good man


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> The open part you see is just where the air flow is situated, and it is full on open in that picture.


Ah, that explains it. excuse my ignorance. lol

I thought that was a window.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Riaz said:


> the full clear tank looks good man


I agree, the one you have looks very good.


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Just below the Aqua Logo, looks like there is a small window. or am I seeing things?


this is what that 'window' is hiding

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Riaz said:


> this is what that 'window' is hiding
> 
> View attachment 14207


Ah, i see now. Still looks good with the full clear tank. Would have been nice if there was an option to keep the steel part with a very small window. Guess you can't have your toast buttered on both sides. lol


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I agree, the one you have looks very good.


The clear tank is PPMA and thin and flimsy - I did not like it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> The clear tank is PPMA and thin and flimsy - I did not like it.


Same as the Russians I have... Those threads strip very easily


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, i see now. Still looks good with the full clear tank. Would have been nice if there was an option to keep the steel part with a very small window. Guess you can't have your toast buttered on both sides. lol



yeah i hear what you saying

i love it the way it is though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Riaz said:


> yeah i hear what you saying
> 
> i love it the way it is though


Thanks for the input guys. Think I will make a plan at month end to acquire one.


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Think I will make a plan at month end to acquire one.


Vape wise it kicks the Kayfun/Russian's you know what. Coil to 0.6 ohms.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> Vape wise it kicks the Kayfun/Russian's you know what. Coil to 0.6 ohms.



I see a lot of people reckon this, hence my reason for looking at one.

The only thing bugging me is the small capacity compared to the Russian, but I rotate between 3 tanks anyway so I don't foresee a huge problem here.


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> Vape wise it kicks the Russian's you know what.



Blasphemy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I see a lot of people reckon this, hence my reason for looking at one.
> 
> The only thing bugging me is the small capacity compared to the Russian, but I rotate between 3 tanks anyway so I don't foresee a huge problem here.


i agree with @Andre 

it does kick the russians you know what

the only thing that gets to me is the refilling- its a schlep to put the base back after filling (i dont the bottom filling method)

other than that, its an excellent tank

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

oh, this is what im rocking the aqua at at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

Riaz said:


> oh, this is what im rocking the aqua at at the moment
> 
> View attachment 14211


Perfect!


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> Perfect!


bliss i tell ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Nice! I am running at 19W on my Russian / Evic Supreme Combo.

Okay, you guys sold me. Payday must come... Daddy needs an Aqua!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> It replaces the tank section. Like the one in this picture: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-244#post-137316


You had to use that horrible picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> You had to use that horrible picture


That pic showed exactly what I needed to see. Thanks for taking it.


----------



## rvdwesth (30/10/14)

hehehe, I was so exited to try the Aqua out, I did not quite consider ascetical issues of photography.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> hehehe, I was so exited to try the Aqua out, I did not quite consider ascetical issues of photography.



I know that feeling. was the same with my Russians. lol


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/11/14)

Just got my aqua in the post yesterday, cleaned it in the ultrasonic and want to get around to coiling it. Anyone have any links to nice videos or tutorials? Been using kayfun till now


----------



## rvdwesth (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Just got my aqua in the post yesterday, cleaned it in the ultrasonic and want to get around to coiling it. Anyone have any links to nice videos or tutorials? Been using kayfun till now



Good luck with that @Snape of Vape - I sukkeld my gat af to get it right! Kept on flooding or burning the wick.
Eventually ended up doing a 0.6 Ohm build with approx 1.4mm ID coils using 28G. My Kayfun build is normally a 2mm which I tried on the Aqua, but 2mm just don't work for me.

I've now been vaping on this Aqua build for 3 days and had no issues. I do have to adjust the juiceflow when I change juices.
Also noted that the Aqua is very thirsty compared to the Kayfun.


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

@rvdwesth I've only opened it up once, put it in the ultrasonic and cleaned it. Haven't had time to look at it. My worry is how this thing gets filled etc. I guess I'll find some proper videos online and just have a look at what they suggest there


----------



## rvdwesth (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @rvdwesth I've only opened it up once, put it in the ultrasonic and cleaned it. Haven't had time to look at it. My worry is how this thing gets filled etc. I guess I'll find some proper videos online and just have a look at what they suggest there


Ya there are some good ones out there.


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

Just built my first dual coil in the aqua, coil came to 0.8ohm. 
Leaked like a waterfall, will have to figure out this whole filling etc

But damn, how did no one mention what a **** this thing is to build on?? Does it get easier or am I just used to my kayfun and drippers?
Getting those 2 coils on there was a mission!


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Just built my first dual coil in the aqua, coil came to 0.8ohm.
> Leaked like a waterfall, will have to figure out this whole filling etc
> 
> But damn, how did no one mention what a **** this thing is to build on?? Does it get easier or am I just used to my kayfun and drippers?
> Getting those 2 coils on there was a mission!


Did you use a mandrel through each coils (i.e. 2 mandrels) when installing? Does make it easier.


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

Used 2 syrince needles I had for filling juice, made it way easier, not easy, but atleast easier


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Used 2 syrince needles I had for filling juice, made it way easier, not easy, but atleast easier


Yeah, practice will make it easier. When you get it right, the vape on the Aqua will amaze you.


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

Yup the first time I built coils on the Aqua is was a real mission

Hang in there bro, it does get easier as you go along


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (4/11/14)

Top filled some Gorilla juice, working nicely for now, bit of a gurgle sound, but at least it's running


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Top filled some Gorilla juice, working nicely for now, bit of a gurgle sound, but at least it's running


When you top fill remember to close the juiceflow control and airflow turn the tank right against the base. Once its filled open the airflow fully and lightly blow out the excess juice, hold a tissue or vapertowel over the airholes and blow through the driptip. Then adjust airflow and enjoy. 

This phaff is all negated by bottom filling. Its a bit more fiddly but you get use to it quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (5/11/14)

I battle my ass off also. I though i got it yesterday after I've been OK for a day or so... but low and behold burnt wick AGAIN yesterday in peak hour traffic. Imagine my happiness 
Then I grabbed my Kayfun filled it etc while driving and used that since. Yesterday afternoon we went out for supper and my one Kayfun decided now is the time to start peeing out juice, and I have also not yet managed to fix that... 

So this morning I decided to grab 2 Protanks and the dripper, and no problems yet.
Maybe I should just part with rebuild-able tanks altogether.... get a second dripper and a Nauty or 2...


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I battle my ass off also. I though i got it yesterday after I've been OK for a day or so... but low and behold burnt wick AGAIN yesterday in peak hour traffic. Imagine my happiness
> Then I grabbed my Kayfun filled it etc while driving and used that since. Yesterday afternoon we went out for supper and my one Kayfun decided now is the time to start peeing out juice, and I have also not yet managed to fix that...
> 
> So this morning I decided to grab 2 Protanks and the dripper, and no problems yet.
> Maybe I should just part with rebuild-able tanks altogether.... get a second dripper and a Nauty or 2...


Or get a Reo if I may be so bold to suggest.


----------



## rvdwesth (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> Or get a Reo if I may be so bold to suggest.


Ek kyk daarna @Andre ...
Maar my total expeinece met REO was so 3 trekke by Sharri. Om R 4000 uit te haal vir 'n device wat ek nie weet of hy vir my gaan werk nie is moeilik!


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Ek kyk daarna @Andre ...
> Maar my total expeinece met REO was so 3 trekke by Sharri. Om R 4000 uit te haal vir 'n device wat ek nie weet of hy vir my gaan werk nie is moeilik!


Of course, it is a lot of money. Should not be more than R3000 though for a LP Reo Grand plus RM2 and odds and ends. Looking at SA stats it did not work for about 2%, which is good in any book. And if you look at the classifieds, about 10 minutes is the average time it takes to sell one.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## rvdwesth (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> Of course, it is a lot of money. Should not be more than R3000 though for a LP Reo Grand plus RM2 and odds and ends. Looking at SA stats it did not work for about 2%, which is good in any book. And if you look at the classifieds, about 10 minutes is the average time it takes to sell one.


I see a new Christmas pressie... From me to me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/11/14)

@rvdwesth I'm in the exact same situation as you! Got the sigelei now to see whether I can get used to the whole box shape and all.

I've had a couple of drags on a Reo and it was pretty good, but I don't want to fork out R3000+ for something that I might just enjoy a little bit more than a mod I already have.


----------



## rvdwesth (5/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @rvdwesth I'm in the exact same situation as you! Got the sigelei now to see whether I can get used to the whole box shape and all.
> 
> I've had a couple of drags on a Reo and it was pretty good, but I don't want to fork out R3000+ for something that I might just enjoy a little bit more than a mod I already have.


My other option is to can rebuildables and go for a Nautilus... I like the Pt2's, but with single coil the flavour is just not quite as good as my Evod


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> My other option is to can rebuildables and go for a Nautilus... I like the Pt2's, but with single coil the flavour is just not quite as good as my Evod


For me, in commercial clearomizers nothing beats the mAN (mini aspire nautilus) with the BVC coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (5/11/14)

I will first try that Aqua again tonight...
And replace all o-rings on the Kayfun and then see where we are.


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/11/14)

So this driptip gets seriously hot when using this sub-ohm build! 
Any suggestions? Tips from you guys? Will the seal be good if I use another driptip? Insulators you can suggest locally or such? I just had a package ship from fasttech so don't really want to order another now, but if that's my best bet, then please suggest some tips.


----------



## Riaz (5/11/14)

I have the same issue

Downside is not all tips fit on the Aqua 

I've got this heat insulator that works exceptionally well 




Bought from fasttech 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/11/14)

Thanks man, do you have a link perhaps? 
Good luck with that NPV studying


----------



## Riaz (5/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks man, do you have a link perhaps?
> Good luck with that NPV studying


Haha thanks 

I'm writing exams on Monday so gotta get that studying in 

I'll post a link in the morning for the drip tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvdwesth (6/11/14)

Riaz said:


> I have the same issue
> 
> Downside is not all tips fit on the Aqua
> 
> ...


I see some accounting there @Riaz .... I have 4 more modules then my degree is done! Last one for this semester is on Tuesday... Good luck to you!

Anyways.... Decided to give up hope in the Aqua. Expect one for sale soon  Just taking it through the cleaning ritual


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I see some accounting there @Riaz .... I have 4 more modules then my degree is done! Last one for this semester is on Tuesday... Good luck to you!
> 
> Anyways.... Decided to give up hope in the Aqua. Expect one for sale soon  Just taking it through the cleaning ritual


yip this module really got me by the b@lls lol 

management accounting 

goodluck with your exams too @rvdwesth 

sad to see you giving up on the aqua man


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

Riaz said:


> Haha thanks
> 
> I'm writing exams on Monday so gotta get that studying in
> 
> ...


hi @Snape of Vape 

as promised, this is the one that i bought

or you could buy just the heat insulator here 

or take your pic from all of them


----------



## rvdwesth (6/11/14)

Riaz said:


> yip this module really got me by the b@lls lol
> 
> management accounting
> 
> ...


Ya i just dont get it right! It either pisses out all the fluid, or burns the wick to a crisp. Maybe I should bring it along to Vape Meet and ask someone to show me how to build this thing...
What frustrate me is that I build and wick both my Kayfuns in under 5 minutes.
I rebuilt this Aqua 4 times last night and it takes me like 30 minutes each time.
I even built a jig with pop rivets 1.5mm to place the coils exactly in the right place - Still... either tsunami or inferno


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Ya i just dont get it right! It either pisses out all the fluid, or burns the wick to a crisp. Maybe I should bring it along to Vape Meet and ask someone to show me how to build this thing...
> What frustrate me is that I build and wick both my Kayfuns in under 5 minutes.
> I rebuilt this Aqua 4 times last night and it takes me like 30 minutes each time.
> I even built a jig with pop rivets 1.5mm to place the coils exactly in the right place - Still... either tsunami or inferno


i promise you, get it set up properly and u WILL enjoy it

im sure there will be someone at the meet to assist you


----------



## rvdwesth (6/11/14)

Riaz said:


> i promise you, get it set up properly and u WILL enjoy it
> 
> im sure there will be someone at the meet to assist you



Any takers for a training session at the meet


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Any takers for a training session at the meet


will probably be best to ask here bro


----------



## rvdwesth (6/11/14)

So after another 4 hours of playing.... I think I got it. Been vaping on the Aqua now since 5 and on my second tank without any issues. I think I might have pulled the wicks to tight down the channels and also used way to little cotton. Leaking and burning sorted for now. I am pretty amazed by the flavour and vapor this thing puts out... but as snape said, after a few puffs the drip tip gets very hot! Might stop.me from chain vapeing.

Sent from the telephony device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> So after another 4 hours of playing.... I think I got it. Been vaping on the Aqua now since 5 and on my second tank without any issues. I think I might have pulled the wicks to tight down the channels and also used way to little cotton. Leaking and burning sorted for now. I am pretty amazed by the flavour and vapor this thing puts out... but as snape said, after a few puffs the drip tip gets very hot! Might stop.me from chain vapeing.
> 
> Sent from the telephony device.


Lekker man

Glad u got it up and running 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/11/14)

I've found this thing insanely easy to refill! It's like filling a protank! 

Using my trident driptip which seems to handle the heat a little bit better but going to order some of those parts off of fasttech next week and it seems like 3 drippers also made their way into the basket... Sneaky drippers. 

Thanks @Riaz

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (6/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> I've found this thing insanely easy to refill! It's like filling a protank!
> 
> Using my trident driptip which seems to handle the heat a little bit better but going to order some of those parts off of fasttech next week and it seems like 3 drippers also made their way into the basket... Sneaky drippers.
> 
> Thanks @Riaz



Nice 
Which drippers are you getting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/11/14)

So far in the basket I have
-brass monkey 
-zenith
-tobh
-magma
-plumeveil
-that big dripper tank mod
-something like 4554?

But I am only going to get 3, not sure which three yet...


----------



## Andre (6/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> So far in the basket I have
> -brass monkey
> -zenith
> -tobh
> ...


Try the Erlkonigin (RTA).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/11/14)

@Andre Thanks for that suggestion. Seems like a fairly big tank but light to carry? Do you have one of these? Any good? I'm a big fan of tanks that aren't metal or such, I like seeing the juice and how much is left


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre Thanks for that suggestion. Seems like a fairly big tank but light to carry? Do you have one of these? Any good? I'm a big fan of tanks that aren't metal or such, I like seeing the juice and how much is left


No, but from what I have read it seems to be a great RTA. Here is a super picture tutorial on the original, which is very expensive.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/11/14)

@Andre added to basket, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @Andre added to basket, thanks


which one did you opt for?

there are soo many- possibly all the same but the price variance is scary


----------



## rvdwesth (7/11/14)

@Riaz quick one. 
How do I know what size driptip or insulator to get for the Aqua.
BTW it's still running like a dream --> 5 th tank since last night, same wick and coil without ANY issues


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/11/14)

Riaz said:


> which one did you opt for?
> 
> there are soo many- possibly all the same but the price variance is scary



Well I added two, the one with the best rating (most reviews)
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10010306/1893602-erlkonigin-style-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-8ml
and this one 
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10010306/1926100-erlkonigin-style-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-8ml
Second one is because of the SS tank.

I'll probably only complete this buy by sometime next week, so by then I'll decide which of the two I want.
You?


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @Riaz quick one.
> How do I know what size driptip or insulator to get for the Aqua.
> BTW it's still running like a dream --> 5 th tank since last night, same wick and coil without ANY issues


i do know that all of my drip tips fit in the aqua, but the aqua ones dont fit in the russian

as for the actual sizes, i have no clue bro, sorry

i think the aqua is bigger (and wont fit in another tank) because its used to adjust the juice flow on the tank

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Well I added two, the one with the best rating (most reviews)
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10010306/1893602-erlkonigin-style-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-8ml
> and this one
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10010306/1926100-erlkonigin-style-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-8ml
> ...


nope i havent added anything to the basket yet


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/11/14)

So I understand the whole juice control thing right, does it really make that big of a difference? Also, when I adjust mine, the entire top part adjusts, as in the tank kinda unscrews at the top... Is this right? Tips?


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> So I understand the whole juice control thing right, does it really make that big of a difference? Also, when I adjust mine, the entire top part adjusts, as in the tank kinda unscrews at the top... Is this right? Tips?


the juice control is mainly for high vg juice, which isnt soooo easily absorbed by your wicks. 

i hardly ever open mine, maybe a 1/4 of a turn (just because its a feature of the tank and i want to use it LOL)

but you are right, if you open it, the top part is a bit fiddly


----------



## Snape of Vape (7/11/14)

Thanks @Riaz I rewicked it and adjusted the coils a bit now, this thing rocks!
Dare I say the only thing my Kayfun has on it is the bigger juice capacity?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (7/11/14)

Andre said:


> No, but from what I have read it seems to be a great RTA. Here is a super picture tutorial on the original, which is very expensive.



Oh damn you...and now I want one 

It's so amazingly "gadgety"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Oh damn you...and now I want one
> 
> It's so amazingly "gadgety"


Lol, I have experimented so much, but kept going back to my Reos. So in the end I sold all my mods and atomizers, bar the Reos. And decided to try to have some discipline and buy no more. Of course, that does not prevent me from looking and reading and tempting others.
PS: Did buy an iStick, but that is for HRH....and she loves it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, I have experimented so much, but kept going back to my Reos. So in the end I sold all my mods and atomizers, bar the Reos. And decided to try to have some discipline and buy no more. Of course, that does not prevent me from looking and reading and tempting others.
> PS: Did buy an iStick, but that is for HRH....and she loves it.



Haha, sounds like a good relationship you have with your Reos...you can look at others, but you can't touch 

I might have to get into a "committed" relationship with some gear myself...or risk going broke

Reactions: Like 1


----------

